# Sibylla pretiosa Ooth with hatching nymphs



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2009)

Today 1 of the 10 Ooths I have been siting on hatched 3 of the Ooths being S. pretiosa 1 hatch today :lol: so I am happy.


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 16, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> Today 1 of the 10 Ooths I have been siting on hatched 3 of the Ooths being S. pretiosa 1 hatch today :lol: so I am happy.


How many did you get? I have a mated female busily depositing ooths. B) When the first hatches it will be my 3rd generation with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Well It looks like 40-50 nymphs, and then I have 2 more Ooths to go, I think I mite sell some so look out for that post, I do love this kind of manitds I keep my other in a planted 12"x12"x12" exo-terra cube with glass over the top, they do wave there buts @ each other and dance a little, they are funny when they do it. :lol: [/SIZE]


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 16, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Well It looks like 40-50 nymphs, and then I have 2 more Ooths to go, I think I mite sell some so look out for that post, I do love this kind of manitds I keep my other in a planted 12"x12"x12" exo-terra cube with glass over the top, they do wave there buts @ each other and dance a little, they are funny when they do it. :lol: [/SIZE]


Are you sure about the 40-50? I've never had or heard of one hatching any much more than 30, and that is rare. The mostly hatch 15-25.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 16, 2009)

Cryptics are sooo cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]ya 20 on the lid and 20-30 in the lower part of the pot I belive, this Ooth is under a inch 3/4", then the 2nd Ooth is about the same, and then the 3rd is 1/2". Ok if you are looking down the Ooth there is the right side and the left side, now there are a 2 rows eggs the whole way down but the it adds a 3rd and a 4th, and it dosen't look like its done hatching yet. Oh and who I got the Ooths from he said he was feeding his female large moths, and that these are the largest Ooths he has produc.[/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Cryptics are sooo cool.


[SIZE=14pt]what is a cryptics this name is unknow to me?[/SIZE]


----------



## sbugir (Oct 19, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]what is a cryptics this name is unknow to me?[/SIZE]


I thought crpytic mantis was the common name for Sibylia pretiosa?


----------



## bassist (Oct 19, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I thought crpytic mantis was the common name for Sibylia pretiosa?


That name is pointless considering quite a few mantids can be called 'cryptic mantis' use the real name for these _Sybilla pretiosa_.


----------



## Pelle (Oct 19, 2009)

bassist said:


> That name is pointless considering quite a few mantids can be called 'cryptic mantis' use the real name for these _Sybilla pretiosa_.


Hehe, it's _S*i*b*y*lla pretiosa_


----------



## bassist (Oct 19, 2009)

Pelle said:


> Hehe, it's _S*i*b*y*lla pretiosa_


Always get dat one wrong D:

Thanks for the correction


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I thought crpytic mantis was the common name for Sibylia pretiosa?


[SIZE=14pt]IDK why it would have a common name when its not a commonly keeped mantid in the U.S. .[/SIZE]

So why these Ooths are biger he feed them wild moths and the look x2 in size and are a deeper yellow too, the norm size for the hatch is 20-25 nymphs per Ooth.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Oct 19, 2009)

I had a hatch of these just a day before yours but mine only hatched 25 nymphs, all in the same day. longest legs i have ever seen on a nymph


----------



## bassist (Oct 19, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]IDK why it would have a common name when its not a commonly keeped mantid in the U.S. .[/SIZE]


Um...the US isn't the only country where people keep mantids...

=\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2009)

bassist said:


> Um...the US isn't the only country where people keep mantids...=\\\\\\\\\\


[SIZE=14pt]Well thats not even the common name I have seen used like in the UK I have seen them listed as lichen mantids so IDK, but you and I am in the US and then Lemmiwinks is in Colorado like me, but I forgot he was from the Oz so idk.[/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> I had a hatch of these just a day before yours but mine only hatched 25 nymphs, all in the same day. longest legs i have ever seen on a nymph


[SIZE=14pt]Ya they are cool little long leged buggers, who are you keeping all your nymphs any loss, mine are in with plants so I can only find 30-35 @ a time so I hope they are ok.[/SIZE]

Bassist how many nymphs lived from your last Ooth?


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 19, 2009)

I've always known/called them Cryptic mantids, but I have heard lichen.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

bassist said:


> That name is pointless considering quite a few mantids can be called 'cryptic mantis' use the real name for these _Sybilla pretiosa_.


Actually, no. There is only one mantis popularly known as the "cryptic" mantis, and that is_ S. pretiosa_. It is the only hit that you will get on Google and the only one on our U.K. sister forum's list of common names.

Besides, "criptyc" is easier to spell than "Sybilla".   :lol: (Sorry Bassist, I tried, but I couldn't resist!)

Edit: And Andrew, the only mantis I know that is consistently called "lichen" is Liturgusa sp. This is in culture in Germany and is mentioned on Peter's website.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Actually, no. There is only one mantis popularly known as the "cryptic" mantis, and that is_ S. pretiosa_. It is the only hit that you will get on Google and the only one on our U.K. sister forum's list of common names.Besides, "criptyc" is easier to spell than "Sybilla".   :lol: (Sorry Bassist, I tried, but I couldn't resist!)


[SIZE=14pt]I thought 'Sybilla' was easy to spell and that's comeing from a bad speller ha ha ha  :lol:  :huh: :lol: [/SIZE]


----------



## mantisfart2 (Oct 20, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Ya they are cool little long leged buggers, who are you keeping all your nymphs any loss, mine are in with plants so I can only find 30-35 @ a time so I hope they are ok.[/SIZE]Bassist how many nymphs lived from your last Ooth?


I split mine into smaller groups, fed on Drosophila melanogaster with a light mist everyday. Had a few die but not many, the rest are feeding well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> I split mine into smaller groups, fed on Drosophila melanogaster with a light mist everyday. Had a few die but not many, the rest are feeding well.


[SIZE=14pt]Good to know man I will put my next hatches into pots[/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I think I am going to try pots next time only, I am down to 30 and so I have taken 10 out and put 5 into 2pots to see how this will do. I thought in the cube the humidity was higher so I wouldnt have to mist but Idk, I will see how the other 20 live in there.[/SIZE]


----------



## sbugir (Oct 24, 2009)

, I doubt humidity in the cube would be higher, unless it's one of those all plastic ones with like one ventilated side...? I know how you feel though, our dry climate sucks dude... I've lost like 9 Rhomboderas in 1 day from mismolts. I was spraying like crazy  .


----------

